
In 2007 there were 1,200 craft brewers – now 6,600 - SQL2219
https://www.mhk.business/trending/tallgrassbrewingannouncesclosing?format=amp&__twitter_impression=true
======
anoncoward111
Evidence of genuine demand or a bubble? Time will tell.

Some interesting questions:

1) Has the total amount of beer consumed per capita from say 1990 to 2018
risen, fallen, or stayed the same?

2) Have Budweiser drinkers shifted to craft beer (aka "demand
cannibalization", e.g blackberry users switched to iphones)

3) Is 6,600 craft breweries the correct amount of breweries to satisfy market
demand? If it's too much, expect to see restructurings and bankrupcties.

